# Dadant 12 frame extractor??



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a chance to buy an older 12 frame extractor in good shape. It is belt driven. Anyone have one of these that can offer any advice. What would a good price be? Not so sure about the belt driven. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A friend has a 12 frame but not belt driven. It seems to be good quailty and does a good job.

 Al


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I had one for a time, but later sold it.

Used it one year to take off over 3000#s of honey from 20 hives.

Made a tough job much easier - hate to think of how much time would

have been lost if trying it by hand with a 2, 3 or 4 framer by hand power.

Sold it together with a refurbished 30 frame Woodman, to a guy who just

wanted the Dadant, for a bargain price of $900 together. Think he figured

that he could unload the Woodman and have the Dadant for free, because

I saw it advertised on eBay for considerably more for a long, long time thereafter.

Guess I unloaded the BIG ONES just in time, as conditions such as hive beetle, 

mites and C.C.D. made the future of beekeeping rather bleak for larger operations.

Not to worry, I made money on the deal, as the Woodman was purchased at a farm

consignment auction for $7.00! Most didn't know what it was and there were a couple

of other factors working in my favor. It was in the last row of an all day auction and it

had what appeared to be a bullet hole made by a 30-30 that went in one side and exited

the other! Took it home, cleaned it up; inside and out. Patched the holes with JB WELD

and fiberglass mesh. Coated the inside with an approved for food products epoxy and

painted the exterior. 

Looked sharp and it was. Hopefully, somebody. . . someday, gets a good use out of her . . .


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for your replies....


----------

